# overclocking foxxconn



## stephenm2682 (Jan 16, 2011)

anyone know how much i can get out of a foxxconn 945g7AD mobo, i'm running a intel 2 duo e6400 2.13ghz cpu.

in the bios i have 3 steps, but could i go further than them?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## stephenm2682 (Jan 16, 2011)

Custom, Foxconn 945g7ad, Intel Duo 2 e6400. 3gb Ram, radeon x1300 256mb, PSU Hiper type-r 480W.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The first thing to do is replace the very poor quality PSU before attempting any OC.
Using 3 sticks of RAM is putting you into Single Channel Mobo and performance is suffering. 
Then start here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## stephenm2682 (Jan 16, 2011)

i'm using two sticks of ram.

is they actually a noticeably between 2gb dual and 3gb single?

should i get a matching 2gb so i can run 4gb then?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My apologies about the RAM. I made the assumption it was 3 sticks.


----------

